# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  cycle for a 40 year old

## Tbol

I wanted to ask some of you guys closer to my age some questions

I have posted on the other forums but I feel that what would be right for someone who is 20 may not be right for someone 40

I am at the end of week 3 of what I have planned to be a 8 or 10 cycle
8 weeks of tren at 75 ml per day and aboiut 450 to 475 of test eth divided into two doses

Since the begining of this I have had bad insommia which forced me to take prescription sleep meds

Also in recent days I got gyno symptoms which I have been reversing with a AI and I have also been very irritable which is very unlike me

I have been taking milk thistle and saw palmetto

I want to leave this and return to normal. I do not want to be on patches or anything. I can't afford them and I have never needed them

1.Would you guys lower your dose to 75 of tren everyother day
or keep it the same

Would you run a 6 week, 8 week, or 10 week cycle

Keep in mind I want to minimize all chances that I have problems after this.
Other than maybe HGH I have no plans to do another cycle.

I just wanted to do one before I hit 40 and have some muscle to hold on to

Anyone here who is near my age who can advice?

----------


## trailrider38

It's not an easy path to take, tren is a very harsh drug and causes a lot of side effects, most say it is not for a first time cycle. Are you using tren ACE?if so you are feeling the effects of the tren before the test kicks in, since your using test e. Test e takes up to 5 weeks or so before its effects are noticed. What you should have used was test prop and done every other day shots with the tren. anyway at this point in your condition I would stop the tren and continue the test at 500 wk, take this for ten weeks and you will get something out of this. hope this helps...

p.s. im 42 and have done too many cycles.

----------


## NOREGRETS

Tren & 40 don't mix, stick with test.

----------


## trailrider38

40 is relative

----------


## tiger00925

try Deca , sustanon , proviron , winstrol !

----------


## Kale

Mate I am 51, I would not touch Tren in a million years, The insomnia is most likely a side effect of the tren. Also this is your first cycle so Test on its own would have been a way better option. I would drop the Tren altogether and just continue with the Test. Your reason for doing a cycle is kind of weird to me * "I just wanted to do one before I hit 40 and have some muscle to hold on to*
"

What is your diet and workout routine looking like ?

----------


## Tbol

Well I obviously do not know that much about what I am doing 
this is my 2nd cycle the last one being 10 years ago.

That was sustanon and primabolan and it was 5 weeks.

What little I know I read here and pickup from bodybuilders and athletes who use gear that I have spoke too.



I had been under the impression until just recently that only really young guys could juice and not have bad side effects. I had no idea guys in there 40's and 50's were using gear and leading normal healthy lives.

It came as a very pleasant shock to me!
I have had so many people tell me that I screwed up and my doctor as well.

The reason I did gear was because of several things.

I was sick for a for a few years from having sleep apnea. I was always tired and I was put on thyroid till they figured out that was not the issue.
It was not diagnosed until a few months ago.

The last four years my health declined
I have been getting sleep a few months now but my muscles were gone

I have friends who are pro athletes who helped me out with gear but they did not know about serms or a lot of super important things that you all have shared with me.

I have also had serious back and neck injuries.
I used to be a very physical guy and I saw myself diminish and it made me motivated to do something to close the gap.

I choose to do a cycle so I could have a good body.
I have trained in martial arts and weight lifting off and on for many years.
my diet is a gram or more of protein a day to pound of lean body weight.
I drink a lot of water and I take vitamins, milk thistle and saw palmetto.

I cut ourt sugar most bread and bad carbs and I have seen dramatic results though I have a lot of work to go.

I have no desire to be a pro bodybuilder but I do want to look like and be a bodybuilder. I was invisible at the gym before and now all of a sudden women are paying attention. It is a awesome feeling as many of you know.

Some here may use gear to be better athletes are for professional reason.
I just want to look and feel good and close the gap from injuries and several years of undiagnosed health problems that put weight on me and took away what physique I once had.

I have the frame for it and now that I am doing this I am seeing results.
As far as what I said about doing a cycle before I was 40 

I thought that I had reached the cutoff age to do this. I have been misinformed so do not hold my ignorance against me.

I have had many people tell me many different things and the truth is I have never personally known anyone near my age who has used gear.

I have friends that are professional athletes in mma etc and they are in there twenties and say do this and do that etc..

I had no idea people could be take several cycles and be healthy.

I really am uninformed but I am learning a lot here and I appreciate when people tell me what is real and what is bs.


Also what is wrong with Tren ?

----------


## Anabolios

tren is a harsh compound..it sounds like youre doing the cycle for the wrong reasons =\ just my opinion

and if not for the wrong reasons you shouldve learned a lot more before jumping into it...anyways..youre taking the right steps i agree drop the tren and run the test @ 500mg/wk for 12 weeks

----------


## Tbol

> tren is a harsh compound..it sounds like youre doing the cycle for the wrong reasons =\ just my opinion
> 
> and if not for the wrong reasons you shouldve learned a lot more before jumping into it...anyways..youre taking the right steps i agree drop the tren and run the test @ 500mg/wk for 12 weeks



well not sound like a wise guy but what are the right reasons?
I want to be bigger, stronger, leaner,harder, and work out and make bodybuilding a lifestyle.

Do I have to be a pro athlete to justify using?

It is not like I am going to stop working out and exercising and eating right when the cycle is over.

I guess I do not understand what you mean. I am doing this for myself not for anyone else. If I get more women wanting as a side effect of this experience then I think that is awesome. If not I still am happy!

My workout consist of working out every muscle group once a week or more depending how I feel and that includes many sets, supersets etc and several hours of cardio.

----------


## Anabolios

> well not sound like a wise guy but what are the right reasons?
> I want to be bigger, stronger, leaner,harder, and work out and make bodybuilding a lifestyle.
> 
> Do I have to be a pro athlete to justify using?
> 
> It is not like I am going to stop working out and exercising and eating right when the cycle is over.
> 
> I guess I do not understand what you mean. I am doing this for myself not for anyone else. If I get more women wanting as a side effect of this experience then I think that is awesome. If not I still am happy!
> 
> My workout consist of working out every muscle group once a week or more depending how I feel and that includes many sets, supersets etc and several hours of cardio.


you dont sound like a wiseguy at all..i hope i dont either..it just sounds like the reason you did it is because you wanted to squeeze it in before 40...and i dont know...im tired haha lets put it this way....good luck with your cycle.. i hope you get everything you want out of it  :Smilie:

----------


## spywizard

wow, sorry i didn't see this earlier... 

I'm 45

i've done 

test did 500mg test c.. 
test e liked alot went to 1000mg/week.. too many sides
test prop too painful
var Love this stuff, watch your cholesterol
tbol really liked this, 
dbol love this stuff, but you have to watch the water gain
eq increased hunger
deca moon face, held alot of water
clen 
t3 need to take this while on cycle
Halo
HGH (the best thing ever) take 25mcg of t3 while on it.. run for 6-8 months 
IGFLR3 didn't do much will do again at 80mcg per

For you without knowing more.. (like what you eat etc)

i'd suggest 

1-8 500mg test e
1-4 50mg dbol split up during the day
ldex during
nolva/clomid for pct

then once you recover, continue with the HGH

1-28 3iu GH start 2 months before your cycle begins..

----------


## spywizard

oh, and i have tren e sitting here, there are just too many sides for me to risk.. i will probably do it in the winter/late fall as a bulker..

----------


## oliver_kloseoff

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Dos

> wow, sorry i didn't see this earlier... 
> 
> I'm 45
> 
> i've done 
> 
> test did 500mg test c.. 
> test e liked alot went to 1000mg/week.. too many sides
> test prop too painful
> ...


I'm 43 thanks, that info is very helpful. My goal is to gain muscle mass increasing metabolism and reducing fat.

----------

